# AlarmStorage Speicherung der Alarmmeldungen funktioniert nicht



## Vertipper (11 Juli 2022)

Hallo,
ich würde gern die AlarmStorage Funktion von eCockpit bei einem PFC200 nutzen.

Im Objekt "AlarmStorage" habe ich alles auf Standard gelassen und in meiner Fehlergruppe "Error" den Haken bei "Archiverung" gesetzt.

Im Betrieb auf der VISU des Controllers:
Bei Betätigung des "History" Buttons für die Alarmtabelle verschwinden die aktuellen Fehlermeldungen. Allerdings werden keine alten Meldungen angezeigt und es kommt ein Text: "Some kind of disk I/O error ..."
Beim Versuch die Meldungen im eCockpit über den Befehl "CSV-Export..." zu laden kommt die Meldung  "Fehlercode: 30440"
Eine sqlite Datenbank kann ich auch nirgends finden, auch nicht wenn ich ein Unterverzeichnis konfiguriere.

Fehlt da irgendeine weitere Einstellung oder was ist hier falsch ?


----------



## bbm1995 (11 Juli 2022)

Hast du in AlarmStorage einen Namen beim Unterverzeichnis angegeben?
Ausserdem musst du bei der Fehlergruppe die Archivierung auch auswählen.


----------



## Vertipper (11 Juli 2022)

Vertipper schrieb:


> Im Objekt "AlarmStorage" habe ich alles auf Standard gelassen und in meiner Fehlergruppe "Error" den Haken bei "Archiverung" gesetzt.



Haken ist gesetzt.
Unterverzeichnis habe ich folgendes probiert:
- leer gelassen
- Unterverzeichnis /tmp/
- Unterverzeichnis /media/sd
- Unterverzeichnis /media/sd/
- Unterverzeichnis \media\sd
- Unterverzeichnis \media\sd\

immer gleiches Ergebnis

P.S.: Im Simulator funktioniert zumindest die History Anzeige.


----------



## bbm1995 (11 Juli 2022)

Benutze keinen Verzeichnis, setze einfach irgendeinen Namen ins Feld hinein. Die Alarme werden im Verzeichnis /home/codesys_root/PlcLogic/alarms/<Text innerhalb Unterverzeichnis> abgespeichert.



Edit:
Der Simulator zeigt leider nicht die Probleme auf, die eine SPS haben könnte...


----------



## Vertipper (11 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank, das wars. Verzeichnisname ohne Slash. 

Das heisst aber auch, man kann das Verzeichnis nicht auf die SD Karte legen - oder !?
(ausser das gesamte Home Verzeichnis liegt auf der SD)


----------



## bbm1995 (11 Juli 2022)

Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, anscheinend funktioniert es, wenn du eine Einstellung in /etc/CODESYSControl.cfg abänderst.


----------



## Vertipper (12 Juli 2022)

Ich schau mir die .cfg mal an.
Vielleicht kopiere ich die Datei auch mit einem Cronjob. Dann kann ich sie gleich umbenennen zum Download und Archivierung.

Danke !


----------

